# الأشعة فوق البنفسجية Ultraviolet واستخداماتها .



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

اخوتي الأعزاء .

الأشعة الفوق البنفسجية هي في الأساس اشعة غير مرئية على الأرض وعند سقوطها من خلال 

الزجاج والنوافذ ليس لها اي تأثير او فاعلية والتي تأتينا من الشمس .

وتصنف هذه الأشعة الى ثلاثة انواع .

الصنف ( ا )القربية التي تنفذ من الشمس ماعدا اوقات منتصف النهار . وهي غير مضره بالأنسان .

وتساعد على تكوين فيتامين D الذي يعمل على نمو العظام والأسنان .

الصنف ( 2) المتوسطة والتي تتركز في اوقات منتصف النهار اي في الشمس المحرقة . وهي اكثر 

تركيز للأشعة الفوق البنفسجية ويرجى الأبتعاد عنها . والتي تسبب ضربة الشمس . 

الصنف (3 ) البعيدة عن الغلاف الجوي للكرة الأرضية , والتي يمنع وصولها طبقة الأوزون من النفوذ

الى الأرض ولونها بنفسجي .

وهي الأشد خطورة لكل الأحياء على الأرض .ولهذا تستخدم في مجال التعقيم .

اهم التطبيقات للأشعة الفوق البنفسجية .

1- في المجال الطبي : يمكن الحصول عليها عن طريق مصابيح خاصة بنفسجية اللون وتحكم في حاوية

او صندوق مغلق كألمعقمات الطبية المعدة لهذا الغرض . لتعقيم المواد التي لايصلح تعقيمها في 

المعقمات الحرارية او البخارية كمواد البلاستكوالمطاط والملابس والقطن الذي يسمى بالطبي 

والأحذية الخ .

حيث انها تفتك بالبكترية والمايكروبات والفايروسات وجميع الأحياء المجهرية .

وهي ايضأ تستخدم لعلاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية .

وعند تعرض الأنسان لهذه الأشعة بصورة مستمرة ومتكررة يصاب بأمراض سرطانية .

اما المرأة الحامل يمنع تعرضها لهذة الأشعة وخاصتأ في بداية الأشهر الحمل .

اما في مجال طب الأسنان تستخدم لتصليب الحشوة البلاستيكية والخزفية .

2- في المجال الصناعي : كأستخدام هذه الأشعة لتعقيم المياه وصناعة الدوائر الألكترونية وايضأ 

لتصليب الزجاج السائل الذي يحقن في نوافذ السيارات او المركبات اثناء تعرضها للكسر البسيط .

3- في مجال الزراعة : للقضاء على الديدان وغيرها من الحشرات .


الخطورة والأضرار الأخرى للأشعة الفوق البنفسجية في حياتنا اليومية :

حرق الجلد والام في العين وتلف النباتات وعدم الجلوس بقرب التلفاز لأنة الشاشة تبث الصنف (2)

وعلى المهندس ان يجلس بعيدأ عن التلفاز بثلاثة امتار .

وان شاء الله الموضوع قد نال رضاكم واي سؤال انا بأنتظاركم .:77: 

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الغالي شكري

اصبح لمواضيعك شوق..
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما. 

أعذرونا على التقصير بسبب الانشغال.

ولكن ثقوا بأن ماهو قادم سيكون افضل مما سبق في حالة سمح الوقت ان شاء الله.

تحياتي ..


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (3 ديسمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز شكري

شكرا لك لإثراء معلوماتنا ... وتبصيرنا بما نجهل من حولنا

أسمى آيـــات الشكر والتقدير أقدمها إليـــك خاصة ... ولا تحرمنا من إبداعك المتواصــل

دمــت بخير وصحه


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك.....


كن مع الله يكن معك.....



نحن في انتظار كل جديد منك والسلام عليكم


----------



## glucose (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور عالمعلومات عم دور عليها من زمان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخت glucose .

تحية طيبة .

اي توضيح بخصوص بحثك لا تتأخري في طلب النجدة .

ولاتنسي استعراض بحثكِ في القسم .

تحياتي .


البغدادي


----------



## ليدي لين (18 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا الموضوع الكافي والوافي


----------



## همزة مهندس (20 مارس 2008)

ياليت احد الاخوان يزودنا بالصور لهذه الاجهزة حتى تكون اقرب الى الفهم بسهولة وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## almathhji (31 مارس 2008)

البغدادي كلنا نتمنى لك التوفيق انت و من يرفد القسم بالمواضيع


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

موضوع مهم..جدااا...شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد الشوادفي (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا اخي ونرجو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.....


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مداد الأفكار (6 أبريل 2008)

موضوع متميز

واسلوب مشوق

يسلمووووا


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## abusimbel (10 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك علىالمعلومات القيمة ولاكن سوف اضيف معلومات استكمال للمعلومات الموجودة ارجو قبولها للاعضاء


----------



## abusimbel (10 أبريل 2008)

*الصحة والحياة*​ 

*الصفحة الرئيسية*


*العلماء يتخوفون من بكتيريا تقاوم أجهزة التعقيم والتطهير *





*أثار العلماء الاميركيون مخاوف الأطباء في مختلف أنحاء العالم حينما تحدثوا عن بكتيريا خطرة تقاوم أجهزة التعقيم والتطهير السائدة في المستشفيات (الأوتوكليف). وقال هؤلاء العلماء إن بعض أنواع البكتيريا لا تقتلها حرارة تعقيم تبلغ 100 مئوية.
وإذا كان من المعروف عن البكتيريا انها تموت في الحرارة العالية فقد دأب العلماء منذ فترة على محاولة التعرف على «الرقم القياسي» للحرارة التي تستطيع بعض أنواع البكتيريا تحملها دون أن تموت. وطبيعي إن الكشف عن درجة الحرارة القصوى الكفيلة بقتل البكتيريا يتطلب معرفة الفترة اللازمة للتسخين ودراسة الظروف الاخرى مثل الرطوبة والضغط. وعثر العلماء الاميركيون على بكتيريا تعيش في فوهات البراكين تتحمل حرارة تزيد عن 300 درجة مئوية في قاع المحيط الأطلسي.
وكتب الباحثان كاظم كاشفي وزميله ديرك لوفلي من جامعة ماساتشوسيتس الأميركية في مجلة «ساينس» العلمية المتخصصة أنهما استطاعا عزل بكتيريا لم يعرفها العلم من قبل بدرجة حرارة 100 مئوية. ويبدو بوضوح أن البكتيريا الجديدة، التي أطلق عليها العلماء اسم «العائلة 121» تتغذى أساسا على الحديد. ويبلغ حجم البكتيريا نحو جزء من ألف جزء من المليمتر وتتكاثر بسهولة داخل الأنابيب الزجاجية. وفي سبيل التعرف على شدة مقاومة البكتيريا «الحديدية» جرب كاشفي وزميله لوفلي أجهزة «الاوتوكليف» السائدة في المستشفيات والمستخدمة في تطهير الأجهزة الطبية والادوات الجراحية.
وكتب الطبيبان أن كل البكتيريا المعروفة حتى الآن ماتت بدرجة 121 مئوية عدا «العائلة 121» التي بدا وكأنها تشعر نفسها بأحسن حال في هذه الدرجات القاتلة. إذ استطاعت البكتيريا في هذه الدرجة الحرارية العالية أن تضاعف نموها مرتين خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة فقط. ولم يرصد العالمان أي نمو في هذه البكتيريا بدرجة 130 مئوية، الا أن البكتيريا عادت إلى الحياة والنمو بشكل طبيعي بعد أن تم تبريدها تدريجيا كما يحدث في «الاوتوكليف» بعد انتهاء عملية التعقيم.
وكشفت التجارب الأخرى أن هذه البكتيريا تحبذ الحرارة العالية لأن الباحثان رصدا أن هذه البكتيريا بدأت «بالارتجاف بردا» في درجة 85 مئوية التي تكفي لقتل معظم أنواع البكتيريا. ويرى العالمان ان «العائلة 121» تحتوى على جزيئة خاصة تتمتع بأهمية كبيرة في تقرير مقاومة البكتيريا للحرارة من جهة، وتحافظ على حياة البكتيريا عموما من الناحية الثانية. وذكر الباحث كاشفي أن الفحوصات التي أجريت حتى الآن لم تنجح في كشف جزء البكتيريا الذي تكونه هذه الجزيئة. ويأمل الباحثان بالتوصل إلى كشف هذا الجزء، أي الكشف عن كعب أخيل أو نقطة ضعف البكتيريا، بواسطة الحرارة العالية أيضا.
وعلى أية حال لا يعتقد العالمان أن الاستفادة من هذا الاكتشاف يقتصر على المجال الطبي لأنهما يريان إمكانية تتبع طريقة تغذية البكتيريا للكشف عن طريقة حياة العديد من المخلوقات، بما فيها المخلوقات الفضائية التي قد يكشف عنها مستقبلا. إذ تتغذى هذه البكتيريا (العائلة 121) على الحديد، كما تفعل العديد من أنواع المخلوقات الأخرى وهو سر ديمومتها وتطورها. وهذا يعني أيضا أن التغذية على الحديد تكون سر مقاومة هذه البكتيريا للحرارة الأمر الذي يعد بالكشف عن مخلوقات مماثلة في المناطق الشديدة الحرارة من الكواكب القريبة. ومن المحتمل أن يتوصل العلماء إلى طريقة لتجريد البكتيريا من مصدرها الغذائي، وبالتالي جعلها اكثر حساسية تجاه درجات الحرارة المعتدلة التي تستخدم في «الاوتوكليف» كمثل.
* ​


----------



## abusimbel (10 أبريل 2008)

التعقيم

التعقيم هو العملية التي تؤدي إلى قتل أو إزالة جميع الكائنات الحية الدقيقة متضمنة الجراثيم البكتيرية bacterial spores. ومعنى كلمة التعقيم مطلق أي أنه لا وجود لشيء معقم جزئيا بمعنى أن الأشياء إما أن تكون معقمة أو غير معقمة. أيضا يمكن تعريف التعقيم بأنه إزالة عوامل النقل (مثل البكتيريا والفيروسات) من الأسطح والمعدات والغذاء ومن الأوساط الغذائية (biological culture medium). ويمكن تحقيق التعقيم بالطرق الطبيعية أو الكيميائية القاتلة للأحياء الدقيقة أو بالترشيح في حالة السوائل. 
ولفهم أساس عملية التعقيم فمن الضروري معرفة حركية الموت Kinetics of Death للأحياء الدقيقة ، والتي يمكن التعبير عنها بالفقد غير الرجعي للقدرة على التكاثر ، ويمكن الاعتماد على هذه الصفة في تقييم عملية التعقيم حيث أن الخلايا الحية فقط هي التي تستطيع تكوين مستعمرات.
عند تعريض مجتمع نقي من الأحياء الدقيقة (نوع معين من البكتيريا) لمعاملة قاتلة مثل المعاملة بالحرارة العالية مثلا فإن حركية الموت تكون دائما لوغارتمية بمعنى أن عدد الأحياء يتناقص بطريقة لوغارتمية مع مرور الوقت وهذا يعني أن كل أفراد المجتمع ذو حساسية متماثلة وأن الاحتمالات فقط هي التي تحدد الوقت الفعلي لموت أي خلية فردية. فإذا رسمت العلاقة عدد الأحياء ووقت تعريض مجتمع معين من الأحياء الدقيقة لمعاملة قاتلة فإننا على خط مستقيم ذو ميل سالب ويمثل المنحنى معدل الموت Death Rate.
يمكن استخدام معدل الموت والعدد الابتدائي لحساب النسبة المتبقية من الأحياء الدقيقة بعد معاملة الأحياء الدقيقة بمعاملة قاتلة لمدة زمنية معينة ونظرا لأن معظم المجتمعات الموجودة في الطبيعة تكون مجتمعات مختلطة فإنه عادة ما يعتمد على أكثر الكائنات الحية الدقيقة مقاومة للحرارة والتي غالبا ما تكون جراثيم البكتيريا . ولذلك فإنه عند الرغبة في تقييم طريقة التعقيم (بالحرارة مثلا) تستخدم معلقات مائية من الجراثيم المقاومة للحرارة المرتفعة. وعند الرغبة في التعقيم بأي معاملة أو طريقة تعقيم أخذين في الاعتبار حركية موت الأحياء الدقيقة فإننا نهدف أن يكون احتمال وجود ولو حتى خلية واحدة في المادة المعقمة صغير جدا جدا . فمثلا عند الرغبة في تعقيم 1 لتر من مستنبت سائل (بيئة سائلة) فإننا يمكن ان نصل إلى الهدف بطريقة عملية عندما تؤدي المعاملة إلى أن يكون عدد الأحياء الدقيقة المتبقية لا يزيد عن خلية واحدة في 610 لتر وعندئذ يكون احتمال وجود أي أحياء دقيقة في تلك الكمية ضئيل جدا بحيث لا يكون لذلك أي أهمية .ومعظم طرق التعقيم في الصناعة تأخذ في الاعتبار درجة كبيرة من الأمان.

طرق التعقيم

أولا : الطرق الطبيعية Physical Methods of Sterilization
1) التعقيم بالحرارة: Sterilizationby heat
وتعتبر المعاملة الحرارية هي أكثر المعاملات القاتلة المستخدمة لغرض التعقيم ويمكن أن يتم التعقيم بالحرارة الجافة Dry heat حيث يتم ذلك باستخدام أفران تحت الضغط الجوي العادي أو بالحرارة الرطبة Moist heat التي يتم الحصول عليها بالبخار الرطب Wet steam.

أ) التعقيم بالحرارة الجافة: 
تتطلب عملية التعقيم بالحرارة الجافة وقت أطول ودرجة حرارة أعلى منها في حالة التعقيم الرطب وذلك لأن التوصيل الحراري بالهواء أقل كفاءة من البخار الرطب. إضافة إلى أن الخلايا الخضرية للبكتيريا تقاوم الحرارة العالية تحت ظروف الجفاف التام إلى درجة تقترب من مقاومة الجراثيم الداخلية للبكتيريا. لذلك فمعدل الموت للخلايا الجافة أقل كثيرا من معدل الموت للخلايا الرطبة . وتستخدم الحرارة الجافة أساسا لتعقيم الأدوات الزجاجية والمواد الصلبة التي تتحمل الحرارة المرتفعة وتتأثر عكسيا بالبخار وذلك بعد لفها في ورق أو وضعها في عبوات تمنع إعادة التلوث بعد التعقيم كما هو الحال عند تعقيم أطباق بتري والماصات الزجاجية المستخدمة في معامل الأحياء الدقيقة. وتعقم الأدوات بهذه الطريقة بوضعها في معقم الهواء الساخن Hot-air sterilizer على درجة حرارة من 160 – 180° م لمدة 1- 3 ساعات .

ب) التعقيم بالحرارة الرطبة:
يستخدم التعقيم بالبخار الرطب Steam-under-pressure sterilization لتعقيم المحاليل المائية والمواد الأخرى التي تتلف بالحرارة ويستعمل لذلك جهاز خاص يسمى الأوتوكلاف Autoclave (وهو جهاز ضغط صمم لتسخين المحاليل المائية فوق درجة غليانها للوصول للتعقيم واخترع من قبل Charles Chamberland في سنة 1879) والذي يملأ بالبخار الرطب على ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي لذلك فالتعقيم يمكن الوصول إليه على درجة حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة غليان الماء . وتعقم المواد بالأوتوكلاف على درجة حرارة 121° م لمدة 15 دقيقة باستعمال البخار تحت ضغط يساوي تقريبا 15 رطل على البوصة المربعة وعند هذه الدرجة من الحرارة تموت أكثر الأحياء الدقيقة مقاومة للحرارة وهي الجراثيم الداخلية للبكتيريا عند تعريضها لهذه الدرجة لفترة زمنية قصيرة . علما بأن بعض أنواع الجراثيم يمكنها تحمل درجة حرارة غليان الماء لعدة ساعات .(قبل اكتشاف " Strain "121 في عام 2003 كان يعتقد أن التعرض لدرجة حرارة الأوتوكلاف لمدة 15 دقيقة كافية لقتل كل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة . وللتخلص من البريون تنص التوصيات على استخدام درجات حرارة 121-132° م لمدة 60 دقيقة أو 134°م على الأقل لمدة 18 دقيقة والبريون(strain 263K) يمكن القضاء عليه بشكل سريع نسبيا بالتعقيم بهذه الطريقة) ويختلف الوقت اللازم لإتمام عملية التعقيم حسب نوع وكمية المادة التي ستعقم وذلك لكي تصل درجة حرارة جميع أنحاء المحلول إلى درجة حرارة التعقيم.
يمكن الوصول إلى درجة حرارة 121.6 داخل الأوتوكلاف عند ضغط 15 رطل/ البوصة المربعة بشرط أن يتم طر كل الهواء من داخل المعقم لكي يكون كل الضغط المتولد داخل المعقم ناتج عن ضغط بخار الماء ( تحت الظروف العادية وعند الضغط القياسي فأن الماء لا يمكن تسخينه لدرجة أعلى من 100 ° م في أوعية مفتوحة فالتسخين الإضافي سيؤدي إلى الغليان وتوليد البخار ولكن لا يرفع درجة حرارة الماء . ولكن عند تسخين الماء في أوعية مقفلة مانعة للتسرب مثل الأوتوكلاف فإنه من الممكن تسخين الماء إلى درجات حرارة أعلى فعند تسخين الوعاء يرتفع الضغط نتيجة للحجم الثابت للوعاء "قانون الغاز المثالي" وترتفع درجة غليان الماء لأن كمية الطاقة المطلوبة لتوليد البخار ضد الضغط المرتفع تزداد) فعند بداية التعقيم يجب طرد كل الهواء الذي يشغل حيز المعقم الداخلي بواسطة البخار الناتج عن التسخين ، وتزود المعقمات بصمامات خاصة لطرد الهواء ، حيث تترك الصمامات مفتوحة بعد إغلاق المعقم وبعد بدء التشغيل وعند غليان الماء داخل المعقم يحل البخار محل الهواء طاردا إياه من الصمام المذكور ويستدل على خروج الهواء كله من المعقم بخروج تيار مستمر غير متقطع من البخار من الصمام . وبعد تمام طرد الهواء يغلق الصمام ويسمح للضغط بالارتفاع حتى يصل إلى 15 رطل/البوصة المربعة وعادة يتم التعقيم على هذه الدرجة لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم يفصل مصدر الحرارة ويترك المعقم ليبرد تدريجيا حتى ينخفض الضغط إلى مستوى الضغط الجوي العادي ثم يفتح المعقم، ويحظر فتح المعقم قبل انخفاض الضغط لمستوى الضغط الجوي العادي لما قد يسببه من تعرض الشخص القائم بفتحه للبخار المضغوط. 
كما تجب الإشارة إلى أن عدم التخلص من الهواء تماما من المعقم يؤدي إلى عدم كفاية المعاملة الحرارية للتعقيم لأن وجود الهواء يقلل من درجات الحرارة التي يمكن الوصول إليها. ولذلك تزود المعقمات بمقياس لدرجة الحرارة (ترمومتر) ومقياس للضغط (مانومتر) كما يجب وجود صمام أمان لتصريف البخار الزائد إذا وجد لمنع انفجار الجهاز إذا استمر توليد البخار فيه بشكل مستمر .
تزود أجهزة الأوتوكلاف الحديثة وكثير منها الآن تنظم فيه عملية التعقيم بشكل آلي بمعدات على أبوابها لا تسمح بفتحها قبل أن ينخفض ضغط الجهاز إلى الدرجة المطلوبة


بعض العوامل المؤثرة في عملية التعقيم بالبخار المضغوط:
الحرارة : إن الجراثيم الداخلية للبكتيريا من صور الحياة الشديدة المقاومة للحرارة ويمكن فقط الوصول إلى درجة الحرارة القاتلة عندما يكون البخار مضغوطا وتعتبر درجة حرارة 121° م كافية لهذا الغرض إذا استمرت للفترة المناسبة من الوقت.
الرطوبة: يتطلب تخثر البروتوبلازم البكتيري (البروتينات والأنزيمات... الخ) عند درجات الحرارة المعتدلة رطوبة فإذا لم تتوفر الرطوبة فإن الحرارة اللازمة لتجميع البروتين تزيد كثيرا ، وكلما ارتفعت درجة حرارة البخار زاد جفافه . لذلك فإن درجة الحرارة ومدة التعريض اللازمة للتعقيم سوف تزيد لتصل إلى ما يقرب من حالة التعقيم بالهواء الساخن (170°م لمدة ساعة) إذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة البخار عن اللازم وعلى ذلك فإن البخار الزائد التسخين قد يفقد بعض كفاءته كعامل لقتل الميكروبات بالإضافة إلى أن زيادة درجة الحرارة قد تكون ضارة بالمواد الجاري تعقيمها.
الضغط: ليس للضغط تأثير في عملية التعقيم على المدى المستعمل بالأوتوكلاف ، غير أن الضغط مطلوب فقط للوصول بالبخار إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من100 ° م.
الوقت: الوقت مطلوب كي يتمكن البخار من النفاذ وتسخين المواد لدرجة حرارة التعقيم المطلوبة . وحتى عند الوصول إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة فإن الجراثيم (والخلايا الخضرية) لا تقتل كلها في الحال . فمعدل الموت ثابت عند درجة حرارة معينة وفي كل وحدة زمن تتعرض خلاله الميكروبات لعامل القتل فإن نسبة معينة من الميكروبات تموت . وعادة فإن قتل الجراثيم الداخلية للبكتيريا الحية المحبة للحرارة المرتفعة يحتاج لمدة 11- 12 دقيقة عند درجة حرارة 121° م (حرارة رطبة).
الهواء المحتجز: يكون الهواء البارد الموجود في الحيز الداخلي للمعقم أثقل بمقدار مرتين أو أكثر من البخار عند درجة حرارة التعقيم . فإذا لم يسمح للهواء بالخروج فإن طبقات من الهواء والبخار ستتكون داخل المعقم ، ونظرا لأن الهواء والبخار بطيء الاختلاط فإن الاختلاف في درجات الحرارة بين الطبقات العليا والسفلى سيكون كبير جدا وحتى إذا ما تم اختلاط الهواء بالبخار فإن محصلة الحرارة الناتجة قد تكون أقل من تلك المطلوبة . ومن هنا يتبين أهمية الإحلال الكامل للهواء بواسطة البخار . إذا وصلت قراءة الترمومتر الموجودة على فتحة خروج البخار إلى 100 ° م فمعنى ذلك أنه تم التخلص من كل الهواء الموجود بالأوتوكلاف.
طبيعة المواد المطلوب تعقيمها: عموما فإن المواد الضخمة وغير المنفذة للبخار تحتاج في تعقيمها لوقت أطول ، ولذلك فإنه من الأنسب أن تعقم المواد في أصغر عبوات مناسبة . مثلا نجد أن تعقيم 5 لترات في خمسة دوارق كل منها يسع لترا أفضل من تعقيمها في دورق واحد سعته 5 لترات
يجب أن تسد الدوارق بأغطية قطنية . وإذا كانت هناك ضرورة لاستعمال السدادات البلاستيكية أو غيرها من الأغطية فيجب أن توضع في مكانها بدون إحكام وذلك للسماح للهواء بالخروج وللبخار بالدخول بسهولة ، وأيضا لتجنب انفجار الأواني أو طرد السدادات أثناء تشغيل البخار.
ج) التعقيم بالمعاملة الحرارية المتقطعة: Intermittent sterilization
وتسمى أيضا (Tyndallization) على اسم John Tyndall الذي صمم هذه الطريقة لخفض نشاط جراثيم البكتيريا التي تتبقى من عملية تعقيم الماء البسيطة.
بعض المواد والمحاليل الحيوية لا تتحمل درجات الحرارة الجافة أو الرطبة وينتج عن ذلك تكرمل السكريات أو تجمع البروتينات. وفي مثل هذه الحالة تستخدم درجات حرارة اقل من درجة الحرارة المستخدمة في التعقيم بالحرارة الرطبة ولكن على فترات متعددة والفكرة في التعقيم بهذه الطريقة هو قتل الخلايا الخضرية بالمعاملة الحرارية الأولي (100°م/30 دقيقة) وتؤدي هذه المعاملة الحرارية الأولى إلى تنشيط الجراثيم لكي تنبت ، ثم تعامل المادة الغذائية بالحرارة (100°م/30 دقيقة)مرة ثانية في اليوم الثاني لقتل الخلايا الخضرية وتنشيط البقية الباقية من الجراثيم لكي تنبت ثم تقتل بمعاملة حرارية (100°م/30 دقيقة) مماثلة في اليوم الثالث. ثم نحضن المادة المعقمة بعد ذلك على 30°م للتأكد من خلوها من الأحياء الدقيقة. ولا يلزم في هذه الطريقة استعمل الأوتوكلاف ويمكن استخدام حمام مائي مغطى أو يستخدم معقم أرنولد Arnold Sterilizer. وقد استعمل في الماضي طريقة أخرى مشابهة تعتمد على نفس الأساس لتعقيم سيرم الدم والذي لا يتحمل درجات غليان الماء . فتستخدم درجات حرارة 57°م لمدة ساعة يوميا وتكرر المعاملة لمدة ثمانية أيام متتالية . وهذه الطريقة غير شائعة الاستخدام الآن وتستخدم طرق أخرى أكثر دقة وفاعلية.(وهي فير فعالة ضد الفريون)

وهنالك طريقة أخرى بسيطة تستخدم في تعقيم بعض المعدات الصغيرة المستخدمة في معامل الأحياء الدقيقة وهي التعقيم باللهب حيث توضع أبر التلقيح وLoop على لهب موقد بنزن حتى تتوهج بلون أحمر وهذا يعني أنه تم التخلص من عوامل النقل وهي تستخدم مع الزجاجيات والمعادن الصغيرة.​​) التعقيم بالإشعاعات:
تتكون الأشعة من جزيئات أو موجات كهرومغناطيسية . فلأشعة ذات الجزيئات عبارة عن موجات من الذرات أو الالكترونات أو النيوترونات أما الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية فهي تشمل موجات الراديو والضوء والأشعة السينية وتتحدد خواص هذه الأشعة بطولها الموجي.وأطول موجات الأشعة هي موجات الراديو وليس لها تأثير يذكر على الأنظمة الحيوية ، أما الأشعة التي تنقص في الطول الموجي عنها فهي الأشعة تحت الحمراء Infrared rays وهي أشعة منتجة للحرارة عندما تمتص ، ويمكن استخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء ذات الطول الموجي أقل من 1000 نانوميتر وأكبر من 760 نانوميتر من قبل البكتيريا الممثلة للضوء كمصدر للطاقة. أما الجزء المرئي من الأشعة فهو ذلك الجزء من الأشعة الذي له طول موجي يتراوح بين 350 – 760 نانوميتر وهذه الأشعة هي المصدر الأساسي للطاقة للطحالب . أما الأشعة القصر في الطول الموجي فهي الأشعة فوق البنفسجية UV Light ويتراوح طولها الموجي بين 200 – 380 نانوميتر وهي ذات تأثير متلف للأحياء والأنظمة البيولوجية وخاصة كلما قل الطول الموجي. والمصدر الرئيسي لهذه الأنواع من الأشعة هو الشمس إلا أن جزء هام من الأشعة تحت الحمراء وفوق البنفسجية لا يصل إلى الأرض نتيجة امتصاصه في طبقات الهواء الجوي.
أشعة التأين Ionizing Radiations هي ذات طول موجي أقصر من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وتشمل الأشعة السينية X-rays وهي عادة تنتج من مصادر صناعية ، وأشعة جاما Gamma rays (مصدرها كوبالت 60 أو سيزيوم 139) وهي شبيهة بالأشعة السينية وتنتج من تحلل المواد المشعة والأشعة الكونية التي تصل إلى الأرض من الفضاء الخارجي وكل أنواع أشعة التأين تسبب تأين الماء ومواد أخرى ولها تأثير ضار على الأحياء.

أ) الأشعة فوق البنفسجية: UV radiations
الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات أهمية خاصة في التعقيم نظرا لتأثيرها القاتل على الكائنات الدقيقة . ورغم أن الشمس تشع كميات كبيرة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية بأطوالها الموجية المختلفة إلا أن معظم هذه الأشعة ذات الطول الموجي القصير وهي ذات التأثير الأقوى في التعقيم تمتص في طبقات الجو أم الأشعة ذات الطول الموجي الأطول وهي ذات التأثير الأقل في التعقيم فيصل معظمها إلى الأرض. والكائنات الحية الدقيقة التي تصل إلى طبقات الجو العليا بطريقة أو أخرى تقل بسرعة بواسطة هذه الأشعة وكذلك الأحياء الدقيقة على أسطح الصخور المعرضة للشمس . 
تمتص قواعد البيورين والبيريميدين الموجودة في الأحماض النووية للخلية الأشعة فوق البنفسجية بشدة وأقصى امتصاص لهذه الأشعة هو عند طول موجي 260 نانوميتر . كما أن البروتينات أيضا تمتص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وأقصى امتصاصا يكون عند الطول الموجي 280 نانوميتر حيث تمتص بواسطة الأحماض الأمينية الحلقية . وقد ثبت أن التأثير القاتل للأشعة فوق البنفسجية إنما يعزى أساسا لتكوين ازدواج الثيمين Thymine Dimers فترتبط قاعدتي ثيمين متجاورتين يبعضهما ارتباطا كيميائيا لينفصلا بذلك عن القاعدتين المقابلتين (أدينين- أدينين) في السلسلة الثانية من الحمض النووي DNA. 
وتحتوي كثير من الكائنات على نظم لإصلاح التلف الحادث نتيجة لتكوين ازدواج الثيمين وهذه النظم قد تتم في الضوء فتسمى نظم الإصلاح المنشطة بالضوء أو قد تتم في الظلام فتسمى نظم الإصلاح التي تتم في الظلام ولا يعتبر الضوء ضروري لحدوثها . ونظرا لوجود نظم الإصلاح المذكورة فإن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية تقتل الأحياء الدقيقة إذا كان التلف الحادث في الأحماض النووية أكبر من كفاءة نظم الإصلاح على إصلاحه. ولا شك أن الأشخاص الذين تحتم عليهم أعمالهم التعرض لأشعة الشمس لأوقات طويلة تتأثر جلودهم بذلك تأثر واضح . وتصل الأشعة البنفسجية لأقصى تركيز لها في وسط النهار في الأيام المشمسة الخالية من الغبار حيث يكون اختراق أشعة الشمس لطبقات الهواء أعلى ما يمكن.
وتستغل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية في تعقيم أماكن خاصة مثل غرف العمليات الجراحية لتقليل فرص تلوث الجروح وكذلك في مختبرات مزارع الأنسجة ومعامل تعبئة الأدوية والعقاقير المعقمة وغرف التلقيح الملحقة بمختبرات الأحياء الدقيقة. وفي محطات الحجر الزراعي لتطهير المنتجات الزراعية مما يكون عالقا بها من الأحياء الدقيقة التي يخشى انتقالها من مكان لأخر . كما تستخدم لمبات الأشعة فوق البنفسجية لتعقيم الأسطح التي يخشى تعرضها للحرارة مثل الأسطح البلاستيكية المراد تعقيمها وغيرها كأسطح البنشات في معامل الأحياء الدقيقة . والأشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات قدرة محدودة على الاختراق أو التغلغل داخل الأشياء لذلك ففعلها التعقيمي يكون سطحيا لدرجة أن طبقة رقيقة من الزجاج تحجز نسبة كبيرة منها ولذلك لا تستخدم في تعقيم المواد في الأوعية الزجاجية.

ب) الضوء المرئي: Visible Light
يمكن استخدام الضوء المرئي بقوة كافية لعمل تلف خلوي يؤدي إلى مقتل الخلية . وتوجد ميكانيكيتان لقل الأحياء الدقيقة بالضوء المرئي إحداهما تتضمن وجود الأكسجين الجزيئي والثانية لا تعتمد على وجود الأكسجين وكلا الطريقتين تعتمدان على وجود المواد الممتصة للضوء في الخلية (توجد في كل الخلايا تقريباً) مثل السيتوكروم أو الفلافين أو الكلوروفيل . فعندما تمتص هذه المواد الضوء فإنها تصبح نشطة وذات مستوى طاقة مرتفع ويمكن لهذه المواد العودة لمستوى الطاقة الأدنى بإشعاع الطاقة في صورة ضوء أو فلورسنت أو بواسطة نقل الطاقة الزائد لمركبات أخرى في الخلية. ففي ميكانيكية القتل التي لا تعتمد على الأكسجين تنتقل الطاقة من المادة الممتصة للضوء إلى أي من عدة مركبات مكونة أصولاً حرة ذات قدرة هائلة على التفاعل ويمكنها أحداث تفاعلات ضارة . وهذا التفاعل محدود جدا إذا ما قورن بالميكانيكية الأخرى والتي تشمل الأكسجين النشط.
أما الميكانيكية التي تشمل تكوين الأكسجين النشط فإنها تتم نتيجة امتصاص الضوء بالمواد الممتصة للضوء وعندئذ تصبح نشطة وهي ذات فترة حياة قصيرة ويمكنها الوصول للحالة الدنيا بإشعاع الطاقة في صورة ضوء أو فلورسنت أو نقل الطاقة إلى الأكسجين النشط Singlet Oxygen وهذا الأكسجين النشط يكون ذا قدرة هائلة على الأكسدة ويمكنه أن يسبب عدة تأثيرات قاتلة . لذلك فإن بعض الأحياء الدقيقة التي تحتوي على مواد ممتصة للضوء بكثرة مع وجودها في أماكن معرضة للشمس لفترات طويلة تكون ملونة فتمتص الصبغات اللونية معظم الضوء المرئي وبذلك تتمكن الخلية من الحياة . ولا يستخدم الضوء المرئي في التعقيم. 

ج) أشعة التأينIonization radiation 
إن التأثير القاتل لأشعة التأين لا يأتي نتيجة تأثير الأشعة علي مكونات الخلية بل يأتي نتيجة تكوين أصول حرة ذات قدرة هائلة علي التفاعل مع مكونات الخلية وخاصة أصول الهيدروكسيل والذي يتفاعل مع الجزيئات الكبيرة في الخلية ويثبطها. والقتل يأتي نتيجة تأثيرها على الحمض النووي DNA في الخلية.بعض البكتيريا مقاومة جدا لهذا النوع من الأشعة وبعضها حساس كما أن البكتيريا الخضرية الجافة وكذلك جراثيم البكتيريا تكون اقل حساسية لأشعة التأين من البكتيريا الخضرية الرطبة فوجود الرطوبة يقلل من تأثر الأحياء الدقيقة بهذه الأشعة.

يتبع الجزء الثالث عن : الطرق الكيميائية للتعقيم​شمل الجزء الأول والثاني طرق التعقيم الطبيعية

ثانياً : الطرق الكيميائية للتعقيم
تستعمل بعض الكيمياويات في أغراض التعقيم وذلك لفعلها المميت وهذه المواد تسمى مبيدات الميكروبات أومبيدات الأحياء الدقيقة Germicides وهي تستخدم على نطاق واسع عندما لا يمكن استعمال الحرارة أو الأشعة في التعقيم ، فالمستشفيات تجد من الضروري استعمال الطرق الكيميائية لتعقيم الأشياء التي تتأثر بالحرارة مثل معدات الجراحة أو مقاييس درجة الحرارة أو المعدات البصرية أو أنابيب البوليثيلين ومعدات التخذير . كما أن مصانع الأغذية تستخدم الطرق الكيميائية لتطهير أسطح المعدات التي تلامس الأغذية وكذلك أسطح الأرضيات والحوائط . ويجب الإشارة إلى أن الكثير من الكيمياويات يجب أن تستخدم بحذر شديد ليس فقط لما قد تسببه من تأثير ضار للغذاء أو الأشياء التي تستخدم لتطهيرها ، بل أيضا لأن كثير من مبيدات الأحياء الدقيقة تكون في الغالب ذات تأثير قاتل للخلايا الخضرية فقط بينما تأثيرها يكون بسيط في قتل الجراثيم الداخلية للبكتيريا. (ميكروب السل Mycobacterium tuberculosis يكون مقاوم لكثير من مبيدات الأحياء الدقيقة وهو في حالته الخضرية)
وكثير من هذه المواد تكون ذات تأثير متخصص فالمواد التي تستخدم في قتل الفطريات تسمى مبيدات فطرية Fungicides ولأخرى القاتلة للبكتيريا تسمى مبيدات بكتيرية Bacteriocides والمواد ذات التأثير القاتل للطحالب تسمى مبيدات طحلبية Algicides ويجب أيضا التمييز بين المواد القاتلة للميكروبات والمواد المثبطة التي توقف نشاط الكائنات الدقيقة والتي تسمى مثبطات ميكروبية Germistatic وهذه أيضا متخصصة ومنها ما هو متخصص ضد البكتيريا ، وأخرى ضد الفطريات وأخيرة ضد الطحالب.
وتقسم المواد ذات التأثير القاتل للأحياء الدقيقة إلي قسمين:
1) المواد المطهرة والتي تستخدم لتطهير الجلد والأغشية المخاطية وتسمى مطهرات الجلد أو المطهرات الخارجية Antisepticوهي مواد قاتلة للأحياء الدقيقة وليس لها تأثير علي الجلد والأغشية المخاطية.
2) المواد المطهرة التي تستخدم لتطهير الأشياء وتسمي المطهرات السطحية Disinfectant وهي مواد قاتلة للأحياء الدقيقة ولكن قد يكون لها تأثير ضار علي الجلد والأغشية المخاطية وتستخدم في تطهير أسطح البنشات والأرضيات والحوائط ودورات المياه وأدوات الجراحة وغيرها. ولا بد من التركيز على أن معظم المواد القاتلة للأحياء الدقيقة ذات تأثير محدود في قتل الجراثيم الداخلية للبكتيريا. ويبين الجدول في المرفقات أهم مبيدات الأحياء الدقيقة واستعمالاتها. 

التعقيم الغازي: Gaseous Sterilization 
من وسائل التعقيم التي بدأت تأخذ اهتماما متزايداً ويستعمل لذلك غاز الإيثيلين Ethylene Oxide وبعض أبخرة الغازات الأخرى.واستعمال أبخرة أكسيد الإيثيلين بأجهزة خاصة تشبه جهاز الأوتوكلاف المعدل أصبح طريقة شائعة في عمليات التعقيم البارد.
إن أكسيد الإيثيلين شديد السمية للفيروسات والبكتيريا والفطر والجراثيم الداخلية شديدة المقاومة للحرارة . وكعامل يستعمل في التعقيم فإن أكسيد الإيثيلين سهل التداول بالأجهزة المناسبة ، كم انه غير مكلف وعلى العكس من الكيمياويات الأخرى السامة فإنه لا يسبب تآكلاً ولا يحدث ضرراً للمواد المعقمة ، كما يسهل التخلص من الكميات المتبقية منه بالتهوية. ورغم أن غاز الإيثيلين قابل للاشتعال فإن استعمال 10% أكسيد إيثيلين مع 90% ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو خليط من غاز الفريون ليس فقط عامل تعقيم فعال ولكنه أيضاً غير قابل للاشتعال أو الانفجار. 
من مساوئ غاز أكسيد الإيثيلين أن استعماله في التعقيم يتطلب فترات تعريض طويلة (عدة ساعات) كما أنه قد يتفاعل مع بعض مكونات البيئة وبعض أنواع البلاستيك وقد تتبقى منه بعض الآثار بعد عملية التعقيم والتي يجب التخلص منها بالتهوية أو بترك المادة المعقمة لفترة بعد التعقيم.

​


----------



## abusimbel (10 أبريل 2008)

*زيادة التعقيم بالاوزون للمياه المعدنية قد يسبب السرطان *​
*الدمام في 26 فبراير /قنا/ حذرت انباء صحفية نشرت هنا اليوم من وجود مادة مسرطنة في المياه المعدنية التي تباع في السعودية أو تلك التي تستعمل في إنتاج العصائر والألبان بسبب زيادة نسبة الأوزون المعقم للمياه الذي يتسبب في إنتاج مادة البروميت .
ونقلت صحبفة /الوطن/ عن مدير الإنتاج في مصنع شركة /جداول/ للمياه الصحية المهندس عبدالقادر سيد حسنين تحذيراته المدوية على هامش اجتماع لمديري مصانع في الدمام مناشداً هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس السعودية بتعديل مواصفتها بهذا الخصوص والتي سمحت للمصانع باستخدام مادة البروميت وحتى نسبة تصل إلى 25 مايكروجراماً لليتر مما يعني انعكاسات خطيرة على صحة الإنسان .
وبين المهندس حسنين أن دراسات حديثة أجريت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قد حذرت من إمكانية إصابة الذين يشربون المياه المعدنية المعقمة بأكثر من الحد المسموح به للبروميت بالسرطان وكذلك إمكانية حصول ذلك عند استخدام تلك الكميه في صناعة العصائر والألبان.
وفي غضون ذلك طالب رئيس اللجنة الصناعية بغرفة الشرقية عبدالله الصانع بسرعة الاجتماع مع مديري مصانع المياه ومطالبة هيئة المواصفات بتعديل مواصفاتها بهذا الخصوص على أساس دراسة معدة.
كما بين المهندس حسنين أن دولاً مثل أمريكا والاتحاد الأوروبي قد سنت نظاماً جديداً منذ ثلاثة أعوام يجرم استخدام نسبة تزيد عن 10 مايكروجرامات لليتر الواحد فيما أقرت دولة قطر نظاماً مشابهاً منذ عام.
وحدد سعة 19 لتراً من المياه المعدنية بأنها الأكثر عرضة لهذا الخطر حيث تتعرض لكمية أكبر من غاز الأوزون المعقم فيما تتضاءل هذه الأخطار في العبوات الصغيرة .
يذكر أن غاز الأوزون يستخدم لتعقيم مياه الشرب لقدرته على القضاء على الكثير من الملوثات البيولوجية الموجودة في المياه .. إلا أن ذلك مربوط بالتقيد بالنسب المحددة من غاز الأوزون حيث إن زيادة تركيز غاز الأوزون في المياه ينجم عنها تكون تفاعلات كيميائية جانبية مع بعض المركبات الأخرى.
ويبلغ عدد مصانع المياه المعبأة في السعودية نحو 70 مصنعا تستحوذ مدينة الرياض وحدها على 14 مصنعا .. وتبلغ الطاقة الإنتاجية لهذه المصانع أكثر من 5 مليارات لتر سنويا ويتجاوز حجم استثماراتها 1.5 مليار ريال. *​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

مبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها .

وافضّل ان تكتب بموضوع مستقل وجديد لتكون في الصورة لأهميته .

وليكن اسم الموضوع (التعقيم ) ننتظر استجابتك وشكرا مقدما .

تقبل مروري واحترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم من ساهم ي الموضوع


----------



## جيوكابد (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و لرحمة الله و بركاته
أريد معلومات في مجال الاستخدام و الصيانة للأجهزة المخبرية التالية:
المجهر(العادي, متباين الصفحات, ذو الساحة المظلمة, المتألق,الالكتروني).
الحاضنة, الحمام المائي, الموصدة, الزرع الجرثومي, الميكروتوم
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مسرة محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

موضوع شيق جدا شكرا جزيلا
ننتظر منك اكثر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم وحضوركم .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## طارق1980 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لدي مشكلة في حساب عدد بلورات النيون اللازمة لتعقيم هواء بغزارة 1500 متر مكعب بالساعة علما ان البلورة طولها 45 سم ولكم الشكر


----------



## طارق1980 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*اجهزة uv*

ارجو افادتي بعدد اللمبات اللازمة لتعقيم هواء بغزارة 2500متر مكعب بالساعة علما انا الأنبوب بطول 45 سم والبعد اللازم بين كل انبوب والأخر ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## katanoma (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مساهمة في الموضوع....
ان الاشعة الفوق البنفسجية التي تستخدم في علاج الاطفال من نقص صبغة البيليروبين في الدم Billirobinomiaتقع ضمن الطيف الموجي (425-475) نانوميتر وتوجد لامبات خاصة تنتج هذه الاشعة ويكون لونها بنفسجي لحالات العلاج السريع وابيض للبطيءعلماً ان عمر هذه الامبات هو 170 ساعة. 
علماً ان هنالك تكنولوجيا جديدية وجيدة هي توليد هذا الطيف باستخدام مصابيح LEDحيث يكون عمر المصباح مايقارب 2000 ساعة.
ويوجد في اجهزة العلاج الضوئي عداد لغرض حساب ساعات العلاج Therapy Timer وعداد آخر لحساب ساعات عمل اللامب أو المصباح Working Timer وهذا يتغير مع الخيارات الموجودة ضمن الاجهزة المسوقة من قبل الشركات المختلفة.
شكراً جزيلاً وادامكم الله.


----------



## د/ ايهاب (19 يناير 2011)

بالله عليك كيفية عمل جهاز التعقيم بالاشعة الفوق بنفسحية زما هى مدة تعرض الشاش الطبى له وبعد كم من الزمن افتح الجهاز بعد انتهاء التعقيم


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (7 فبراير 2011)

الله يرحم والديله واتمنى ان اصل لما وصلته وبأعباراتي البسيطة انها حسنه جرية والله اعلم بارك الله بك


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (7 فبراير 2011)

حسب علمي تستخدم في المستشفيات وخصوصا غرف العمليات لتعقيم الهواء الداخل الى الغرفة من التبريد المركزي
وتستخدم لتعقيم مياه الشرب على ان لايكون فيه كلور في اجهزة التعقيم وحسب سعة الجهاز
تستخدم في اجهزة فحص الاوراق المالية
وفي اجهزة قاتلة الحشرات لانجذابها نحو الضوء 
تستخدم في المختبرات


----------



## abusimbel (16 مارس 2011)

اعتذر للتاخير رد على كل المعلومات المطلوبة
يشرفنا ان يكون هناك قسم خاص للتعقيم ارجو ان تكون الاسئله واضحة حتى يمكن تقديم المعلومة كامله
نتحدث اليوم عن معلومة هامة جدا
بخصوص لمبات الحضانات الشركة الوحيدة التى لها حق الاختراع هى شركة فليبس للمبة معين لعلاج الصفرا عن الاطفال حديثى الولاده مدة عمل اللمبة 9000ساعة مدة العلاج 2000ساعه بمعنى انه يمكن ان تكون اللمبة تعمل ولاكن لاتقوم بالعلاج


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 فبراير 2013)

ابو نور العنزي قال:


> حسب علمي تستخدم في المستشفيات وخصوصا غرف العمليات لتعقيم الهواء الداخل الى الغرفة من التبريد المركزي
> وتستخدم لتعقيم مياه الشرب على ان لايكون فيه كلور في اجهزة التعقيم وحسب سعة الجهاز
> تستخدم في اجهزة فحص الاوراق المالية
> وفي اجهزة قاتلة الحشرات لانجذابها نحو الضوء
> تستخدم في المختبرات



شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة .

تسلم لنا .


البغدادي


----------



## ياسين مانع (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الف شكر اخوي على هذا الموضوع والله لايهينك ولا تهون اخوي ابيك تجاوب على هذا السؤال 

ما فوائد الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسين مانع قال:


> الف شكر اخوي على هذا الموضوع والله لايهينك ولا تهون اخوي ابيك تجاوب على هذا السؤال
> 
> ما فوائد الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه؟



اخي العزيز اقرأ الموضوع وستجد الفوائد !!

مع التحية .

البغدادي


----------



## abusimbel (9 نوفمبر 2013)

معلومات كاملة عن لمبات الاشعة فوق البنفسجية واجهزة تعقيم الهواء وايضا لمبات الاجهزة الطبية.

تم حذف الملف لكونه مادة اعلانية !
البغدادي


----------



## dimond ston (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ::: شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## osman59 (4 يونيو 2014)

معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم .
ونتمنى لكل من يمر ان يترك بصمة من اضافة يستفاد منها الاخرين .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_walidh (5 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

